# clunking noise on gear shift



## 2005specv2005 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a problem when I shift between Park Neutral and Drive. I hear a loud metal clank each time I shift. I took it to an independent tech and he said that my mounts are bad. Since the car is still under warranty, I took it to "Nissan" to have the mounts looked at and replaced. They tell me that the mounts are fine and the noise I hear is normal (gave me a Japanese vs domestic car argument ). They said that all Nissans sound like that. 
Any Nissan drivers confirm this?
Thanks.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

The only thing I can confirm is that my 01 definately does NOT clank when I shift into drive. Some things to look at would be, idle too fast, bad CV joint(s) and of course; bad motor mounts.

It's not the easiest way to go, but if your independant guy can produce the bad mounts, Nissan has to pay if you're still under warranty. I don't belive they can force you to go to Nissan. One of the guys at work had his Nissan repaired at an independant garage and when he found out the repair was under warranty, he contacted Nissan and they paid him for it.


----------

